

Facebook DataMine - AndyIngram
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/nhmllknbjibkgkoemncfnceoalldboif#

======
r3demon
There's more information here:
[http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/01/27/facebook-datamine-
sell...](http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/01/27/facebook-datamine-sell-your-
browsing-data-make-some-cash/)

------
galuggus
Interesting idea

Does anyone know who the creator of this is?

I would love to talk to him/her about a possible tie up with something I'm
developing

------
AndyIngram
I wonder about the legality of this. Can Facebook claim ownership of your data
and block this? time stamp: 56 users signed up Jan 26th at 5:04pm pst

------
swaarm
Tried to install twice, failed both times.

